# Our new (and first) LGD puppies!



## PotterWatch (Oct 13, 2012)

We have been waiting for several months for these guys to be born and then to bring them home.  Finally they are here!  I know it will be a long time before they can really guard our flock, but at least we are on our way.  Their dad is an anatolian/maremma, and their mom is a great pyrenees/polish tatra.  They are absolutely adorable and already love to follow us around the pasture, though we haven't taken them in with the sheep yet.  They come from working stock and have been exposed to sheep and goats already.  Welcome to the farm Padfoot and Pongo!









Padfoot:






Pongo:


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 13, 2012)

Your puppies are so cute!!

My "puppy" just turned 1 yr old today...enjoy them, take lots of pictures - they grow up way too fast.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 14, 2012)

I want Pongo!  That mask!  Toooo cute, the both of them.


----------



## Grazer (Oct 14, 2012)

Congrats, they are so very cute!!
And that mix sounds really promising. It will be fun to watch them grow!


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 14, 2012)

They are so adorable. I love the pic of Pongo. He looks like a big ham. Both are just gorgeous. Good luck and enjoy them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 14, 2012)

Padfoot, definitely Padfoot for me   I love Padfoot's expression!


----------



## Kellykidz (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful Pups!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 14, 2012)

So sweet.  I wish they would stay little for longer.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 14, 2012)

Adorable puppies!!!!


----------



## she-earl (Oct 15, 2012)

Did you get them from lgdnevada?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness!  Congratulations!  I love the badger markings on Pongo.  Very handsome!  And Padfoot looks very serious.  What a wonderful combination for LGD's.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 15, 2012)

I want puppies!!!!!


----------



## poorboys (Oct 16, 2012)




----------

